# New Foo Fighters EP



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Saint Cecilia, 5 cracking tracks and best of all it's free and out now 

Saint Cecilia

Enjoy


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Free??


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

On iTunes anyway 

Or it was when I got it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's free, but they have asked people to make donations towards the Paris attack fund.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

This is a comment thats completely unrelated to the Paris attacks, but -
I've struggled to get excited about any new music from the foo fighters since the first album (bar everlong and my hero) and it pains me to say that. I'd like to get back into listening to them but its not happening


----------

